

Ask HN: What do you think of Cloud Computing? - alexcasalboni

I would like to keep this question open and span both technical and non-technical aspects&#x2F;values&#x2F;problems&#x2F;doubts, gathering both direct users&#x27; and outsiders&#x27; thoughts.
======
lucasjcm
You should Dale Carnegie's book, How to Win Friends and Influence People. It
really helped me out in situations like this.

~~~
ljk
how is the book relevant to cloud computing?

------
daxfohl
I use AWS, Heroku, DigitalOcean every day because they fulfill a need, for
cheaper than I could do myself. What's to "think" about it? What do you
"think" about car washes?

------
MalcolmDiggs
Unfortunately that term has been used in so many ways that it's practically
meaningless at this point. Did you have a particular definition of 'Cloud
Computing' in mind?

------
jlgaddis
Can you be a little more vague?

~~~
wanghq
OP already did her/his best.

------
bambang150
I think cloud computing is a great thing. Pretty soon computers will be
totally small, and you won't ever need to worry about losing data. Plenty of
ways to protect it. So long as there is competition between cloud companies,
people would drop a provider in a hurry if they thought their data was being
compromised.

------
_RPM
the "cloud" is a term used by uniformed non technical people. They don't know
what they are saying when they use it. However, the "cloud" is simply access
to data over a network. Emulating local data storage, but really accessed over
a network.

~~~
eropple
I very strongly disagree. "The cloud" is generally understood, in my circles
(and we're quite informed, though not uniformed, and just a teensy bit
technical) to be elastically provisioned compute resources that allow us to
avoid carrying inventory and turn CAPEX into OPEX.

